# Land in Georgia with owner financing



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I recently purchased a house out here and noticed several empty lots for sale by owner. This appears to be a real estate company but neighbors I've spoken with have had nothing but good to say about them. They are asking $295 down and low monthly payments, we are thinking about buying one once we have our property paid for. The property is on a dirt road just outside a small town. http://www.hurdle.com/linked/eastjackson.pdf is the link, they also have several other subdivisions that are selling owner financed. I hope this helps someone looking for their little place in the country  :hobbyhors

The main website link appears to be http://www.hurdle.com .


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Some nasty restrictions about what you can and CAN'T do on the property, limits on how mwny horses/cows etc... 

They bought large acreages and are subdividing the land... 

Buyer beware and read carefully....


----------



## Thumper01 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yea I checked it out. No pigs. Restrictions on house size and type. To many restrictions for me. Folks need to read the fine print. So I'm still looking for five acres or so in the south.


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ladybug, how far south do you want to be. I'm about forty minutes outside (south) of Atlanta and its not very pricey but I know of property that is further south down towards Stewart Webster county.


----------



## Thumper01 (Apr 3, 2012)

jbowyer01 said:


> Ladybug, how far south do you want to be. I'm about forty minutes outside (south) of Atlanta and its not very pricey but I know of property that is further south down towards Stewart Webster county.


Where are you south of Atlanta? I'm in Peachtree City. Pretty communist here. Can't DI much if anything without code enforcement knocking on your door. I've been shopping around for about five acres anywhere south.


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thumper your about fifteen minutes from me LOL. I'm in St.Marks (outside of Hogansville).


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

We live here now, it is very quiet-all of our neighbors have some kind of animals, our county has specific regulations on mobile homes-they say because we are sorta a suburb of Atlanta, even though Atlanta is, at minimum, a 45 minute drive. We are closer to Macon. We would have moved farther south but for job and family ended up here. I do wish we could have pigs as we were wanting a couple guinea hogs.


----------



## Thumper01 (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought about checking it out until I saw all the rules. Are any of the lots wooded? Do you know if they allow solar power? Like you I wish they allowed pigs but that one I kinda understand, with the wild hog problem we have here in georgia.


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

I wish I knew someone that butchered. Then I'd raise one myself but I just cant do the butchering.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

All those restrictions should bring all the " Country Yuppies " running so they can sit in there back yard ( That's if outdoor use of there property is allowed ) with there neighbors and enjoy the country life .


----------

